# King Bettas



## fishwish

Anyone ever heard of this breed or are breeding them? A local pet store has them. I never seen them before till last week. I saw Deltas, Crowntails, Halfmoons for sale. But never a King. I didn't even know it existed. But basically the Kings are twice to three times the size of a regular betta.:shock:


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, I've heard of them but I've never seen them.


----------



## fishwish

Now you've seen one :lol:

http://www.truveo.com/king-betta-rip-big-guy/id/3217021773


----------



## MrVampire181

I have one (yikes, everytime u guys say somthin that u saw at a store or want to buy i seem to own one) , his name is Kong (y'know like King Kong)


----------



## dramaqueen

That is a very original name... King the king betta. lol The betta in that video was beautiful!


----------



## MrVampire181

mine is a dirty brown wild looking king betta, but beautiful in his own way. Right now he's recovering from velvet.


----------



## crowntail lover

I think thats what Edger is....


----------



## IonBaller07

I heard the king bettas are some kind of plakat, is this true.


----------



## crowntail lover

I dont think so....


----------



## dramaqueen

The one in the video looked like a plakat.


----------



## Campbell

All the kings I've seen hace short, plakat like fins.


----------



## MrVampire181

theyre plakats, trust me


----------



## IonBaller07

I hope I can find a nice young king betta. Then maybe I can grow him out to be a nice healthy plakat like on aquabid.


----------



## MrVampire181

Most petco bettas are 3-8 months old (here in denver at least). My king betta may be bred this summer with a wild looking female from walmart.

If someone tried fighting king bettas they wouldn't fight very long. In my experience they are WAY to shy and don't flare for to long. Try it, ask a petco employee and theyll tell you theyre shy.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio

I've seen king betta in my local pet stores, and I have to admit I'm impressed by the video. I probably shouldn't get one, all the ones in the stores are male and i'd wind up adding a male fourth wheel to my trio. *Laughs* Mommy can't afford a son girls! *the fish just bubble indifferently*


----------



## IonBaller07

Uhh, I almost picked up one of these today. A nice healthy looking plakat male. Too bad my momma said I have enough.


----------



## crowntail lover

My mother said that when I found Nepolean+Pearl


----------



## AngelicScars

I saw King Bettas at Petco today, they are huge!


----------



## dramaqueen

Parents will always say you have enough. lol


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> parents will always say you have enough. Lol


lol


----------



## MrVampire181

Ok this post pushed me to far. I'm spawning some King Bettas right now


----------



## dramaqueen

lol!! Good luck! Do you have a king female too?


----------



## MrVampire181

No I'm using a regular female. I'm not sure if there are King Females. But it's hard and they haven't spawned yet. I think the male is to shy or because I used a bigger tank (10 gallons) he can't focus on the female.

He hasn't flared a whole lot. I was trying to spawn my next Red Crusader parents but the male got swim bladder and I figured I'd use my King Bettas and tell you guys what I got out of it


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't think its because you are using a larger tank. Just give him some time.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

Wow, that one big betta......Beautiful


----------



## MrVampire181

They look like these bettas:

I ahve pics on my phone but I'm not sure how to get them on the site


----------



## MrVampire181

I want to name my King Betta strain but I don't have any ideas. If you guys can help me I'd appreciate it


----------



## MrVampire181

1 Embrace so far 

I removed the femal because they lost interest after the embrace


----------



## dramaqueen

Did any eggs get fertilized?


----------



## MrVampire181

Nope :/ there isn't even a nest 

I released the female again and the male FINALLY started flaring and showin off 

The female wants to mate but he gets distracted easily, LOL. But I'm tryin to keep him from killing her (since she is smaller). But I'll just watch them all night and hope I get lucky.


----------



## dramaqueen

Why are you trying to breed if there is no nest?


----------



## MrVampire181

I know some males just don't build nests. I tried to add another nest (from another male) but he didn't like it and let it dissolve. I think White Opaque bettas don't build nests before breeding. As long as I've had him he's never built a nest :/

Also I'm not the smartest 7th grade breeder out there


----------



## dramaqueen

lol I hope I didn't sound mean or anything. I just wondered what would happen to the eggs if there was no nest to put them in.


----------



## MrVampire181

Im not sure but I'm going to re-condition them.

You didn't sound mean, I get what you mean


----------



## dramaqueen

I think thats a good idea.


----------



## MrVampire181

Ya back to the jars!


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I put the female in a plastic cup inside the breeding tank and let the male loose. I woke up and turned the lights on to see him showing off. No nest yet but I think he'll build one soon


----------



## dramaqueen

Good. I hope he does.


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I've tried everything he just won't build a nest >:[

Any tips?


----------



## dramaqueen

Has he been conditioned?


----------



## crowntail lover

I hope it works!!!


----------



## MrVampire181

Ya but I read plakats only need to be conditioned for 1/2 the time a normal bettas (I dunno). This is my first plakat spawn so...


----------



## crowntail lover

I have no clue....I really dont like the Plakats


----------



## MrVampire181

crowntail lover said:


> I have no clue....I really dont like the Plakats


Why not?


----------



## dramaqueen

Aawww, aren't they pretty!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181

Ya. Sometimes a plakat can be prettier than a halfmoon (keyword:sometimes )


----------



## dramaqueen

Plakats are pretty in their own way.


----------



## MrVampire181

Yop


----------



## MrVampire181

If you want to know the whole story of the spawn so far click here:
http://ibetta.webs.com/apps/blog/


----------



## MrVampire181

Actually try this link: http://ibetta.webs.com/apps/blog/show/1133843-most-recent-spawn


----------



## crowntail lover

Well Idk...They just...Idk...I guess I DO like them!! haha


----------



## fishyinpa

I saw a king betta at petco today. Wow it was big. I moved his bowl a little to see him and he flipped out lol.


----------



## MrVampire181

Funniest theing ever!! I was at Elitches (amusement park in Denver) all day and when I came back there was no nest  BUT the female had a nest in her cup 

This is probably what she was thinkin "Geez do I have to do everything around here?"


----------



## dramaqueen

That IS funny! lol


----------



## fishyinpa

Haha probably!


----------



## MrVampire181

Yikes


----------



## The Amazonian Trio

I've heard that some betta fish are nest brooders, and some are mouth brooders, which means that when the eggs are laid, dad places them in a pouch in his mouth to protect the eggs, I don't know if it's the case, but maybe a King Betta is a mouth Brooder...


----------



## MrVampire181

Nope. nest builder since they're betta splendens and dont require tanks larger than 10 gallons.


*AFTER A WEEK IN THE MOUNTAINS I CAME HOME TO FIND THE FEMALE WITH DROPSY *


----------



## dramaqueen

So you were camping all week? And here I was concerned that the tornado blew you away! lol


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> So you were camping all week? And here I was concerned that the tornado blew you away! lol


LOL.


No the tornado hit *RIGHT NEXT *to a PetCo *FULL *of bettas. But no damage to me or PetCo's bettas.

I'm fine


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad to hear that you and the bettas are fine.  I'm used to tornadoes here in Kentucky.


----------



## MrVampire181

We're having tornado season here. We're now getting tornado warnings everyday here :/


----------



## dramaqueen

Thats what I heard.Years ago, when we lived in Trinidad, they had a real bad one in Limon.


----------



## MrVampire181

Yeah we can get some nasty ones


----------



## The Amazonian Trio

Funny, I live in Oregon, and a few weeks ago we had a severe T-storm and it was raining so hard, it was impossible to see farther then a block away, and there was even hail falling down, I had turned on the radio and I had just bought Trung and Bodaciea when I was on my way home, I had to face thick rain, lightning, flooding roads, and potential traffic accidents before I finally gotten home and was able to transfer my fish into temporary holding tanks and turned on the radio, only to hear that there were tornano warnings in my Area, which in Oregon is unheard of because we are so mountainous and I live in a hilly area.


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow! That must have been scary! We had a severe thunderstorm this morning and our power went out!


----------



## The Amazonian Trio

Wow, is everyone okay?
It was a little frightening to weather the storm, but I still think it's a cool story to talk about how I took my girls home during a stormy day, and the storm started while I was in the pet store too.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio

Anyway, I have looked at some of the king bettas at the pet store and my sister told me she thinks that Bodaciea and Trung might be female king bettas because of their larger then my two Veil tail and one crown tail female. But they aren't as big as the boy King bettas at my local pet co though...


----------



## dramaqueen

Everything is fine here. Luckily it wasn't out for too long. We went to a friend's house, who had power and played cards all afternoon.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio

Sounds like fun.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, it was. It was our usual card playing day, anyway. The person whose house we were supposed to go to didn't have power either so the other lady came and picked us up and we went to her house because she had power. We couldn't get the car out of the garage. lol


----------



## MrVampire181

lol


----------



## bettalover3000

king betta is the biggest betta i ever saw


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover3000 said:


> king betta is the biggest betta i ever saw


When IBC show judges saw the first long finned giant betta they thought the fish were given steroids to increase their size. But they were naturally bred and no steroids


----------



## BearFish96

crowntail lover said:


> My mother said that when I found Nepolean+Pearl


Okay, I don't mean to sound rude, but how old are you?


----------



## MrVampire181

BearFish96 said:


> Okay, I don't mean to sound rude, but how old are you?


I don't think age really matters. I'm going into the 7th grade and I've been breeding bettas for about a year. I'm the person everyone comes to when they have a question about spawning or fry care. Sure you should try to find a breeder/seller between the ages of 30 and 60 but if you know what you're doing then age really dosen't matter.


----------



## dramaqueen

Mr Vampire, I agree. Age doesn't necessarily matter. Its experience that counts.


----------



## kald

I didn't read every page of this, but where can I find king bettas? I always hear Petco, but there are none in my region. Pets Unlimited is the only chain store here, and every Wal-Mart here stopped selling betta (yay!)


----------



## sweetviolets

MrVampire, I think it is so cool that you have take up this interest with so much enthusiasm. Have you thought about doing something in this field as a career?


----------



## MrVampire181

sweetviolets said:


> MrVampire, I think it is so cool that you have take up this interest with so much enthusiasm. Have you thought about doing something in this field as a career?


I think it would be cool to take it up as a career but I don't want to seem like one of those breeders who breed for money. But I do plan on working with animals


----------



## dramaqueen

Mr Vampire, I think you'd make a good vet or maybe a park ranger in the mountains or working with wildlife.


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> Mr Vampire, I think you'd make a good vet or maybe a park ranger in the mountains or working with wildlife.


Thanks drama


----------



## dramaqueen




----------



## WDL3

*Mouth Brooders*

These are a species of betta called "chupang raja", which means "king betta" in Indonesian. They are not plakats, they are bigger than plakats but aren't giant bettas either. They are Mouth Brooders wich means the male stores the eggs in his mouth for 10 to 16 days and releases the fry when they hatch. I am pretty sure you will need a female King to have a sucessful mating/breeding. I am new and I missed a few pages...


----------



## WDL3

*No nest needed..*

Since the male is a mouth brooder, you need no nest. Some people thing they are Giants. This is a giant!
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1405


----------



## TheRat

Hello, 

I am fairly new to the whole fish / Betta thing. This all happened to start when I was getting a goldfish tank for my 4 year old daughter. Well to make a long story short, she ended up not wanting a goldfish and wanted this betta.

Of course the fish she ended up picking was this "King Betta" so after looking this up and researching for the past few months I come to find out how there is very little information about my Betta (She calls it Mr. Betta) anyway. From what I have been able to find.

They are called Chupang Raja, or Betta Raja. They are mouthbrooding. And YES there are females. The store we bought ours in happens to have some females, they are about 1/2 the size of my male and look almost the same except the fins are shorter all around. 

From what I have seen read about regular Betta, they are not quite as aggressive, and tend to be a little on the shy side. Mine is fairly mellow. I keep him in a 10g with 7 Neon Tetra, 3 Peppered Cory's with live plants and a piece of driftwood.

Mr. Betta currently measures about 3 inches. 


A very beautiful fish, more then enough to get me hooked on Betta's


----------



## WDL3

*King? or Raja?*

I have been also reserching this fish. I am not sure if it is the famed betta raja but I do think I will find out soon as I try mating them. I will put a nesting cup in the tank and if he is a mouth brooder, I will know when they mate. If he doesn't use the cup, well then, this may seem to point to this fish being at least not 100% splenden IMO. And he would need a partner than lays eggs that will handle mouth brooding. I am not sure if just any female Betta will do...


----------



## cowgirlelisa

I just got myself a King betta he is a Halfmoon *King Betta* i name him bubbles cause of his color


----------



## dramaqueen

This thread is almost a year old.


----------



## hmongmoua

*king*

How is your betta doing?
and the off springs?
:|


----------



## LionCalie

Old thread. You likely won't get a response from the original posters.


----------



## hmongmoua

yeah but its worth the try :/


----------

